# Head Gasket replacement MK3 Golf- HELP!!



## 95MK3GolfGL (Nov 13, 2008)

i have a MK3 Golf 2.0L 8v and the head gasket went (or at least i think it did milky brown gu on dip stick with oil) ive gotten estimates that range from 5-8 hours of work, that is an expensive fix. im debating doing the work myself to save the money. has anyone ever attempted this on there own. anyone know if its a major undertaking or something that could be done in a handyman garage. please let me know. thanks


_Modified by 95MK3GolfGL at 6:25 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hook me up with an email address by IM and I will send you a few pages from the Bentley in PDF tonight.








It is not that hard of a job if you are prepared and have the tools, I have not done it on an a 2.0, but have done it to several 4 cylinders both domestic and japanese.


----------



## corrado9184 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Head Gasket replacement MK3 Golf- HELP!! (95MK3GolfGL)*

the question is: what did you do to make it go?..I have never had one just go out, most of the time its from people overheating them. Then the head WARPS and the head gasket blows out. you will need to have the head checked and straightend at a machine shop. the 2.0 head is relatively easy to take off, i did it in about an hour at home. 
1. disconnect the Batt.
2. disconnect the fuel lines
3. unplug the harness from the head
4. either remove the intake now or later( takes a 6mm and 5mm allen i believe)Remove spark plugs and wires
5.remove exhaust manifold at the head.
6.line up the timing marks and remove the timing belt(makes it easier to put back on later)
7. Drain the coolant
8.(remove upper half of intake) Remove valve cover
9.unbolt head and lift off.
10. soak up any anifreeze that may have drained into the cylinders. spray them with WD-40.
11. clean mating surface on the block and cover(DO NOT DAMAGE IT)
12.bring head to machine shop and pray to the car gods that it is in good shape.
13. pay machine shop to get head back
14. purchase NEW HEAD BOLTS and HEAD GASKET
15. new intake and valve cover gasket is a good idea
16.reinstall head with new bolts and use a TORQUE WRENCH AND FOLLOW TORQUE PROCEDURE IN MANUAL.
17.reinstall other equipment removed in previous steps
18.CHANGE OIL!!!!!!!!! ANTIFREEZE AND CRAP COULD HAVE GOT DOWN IN THE OIL.
19. START CAR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95MK3GolfGL (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*

hey my email address is [email protected] if you could send me the info that would be great.


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (95MK3GolfGL)*

yeah, if you have some mechanical skill its very easy, and its a good time to do some routine maintnance: tbelt and gaskets. Take your time and it can be done on a weekend.
but ^ said something made it blow out might be good to check it out


----------



## 95MK3GolfGL (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

not sure what made the gasket go. i just bought the car about 2 weeks ago, so im new to the ins and outs of this particular car but ill be sure and look it over. what tipped me off was that i had some milky brown kinda gu on the end of my dip stick miked in with the oil. so im pretty sure its the coolant mixing with the oil. thanks for all the tips guys i really appreciate everything. any other advice is much appreciated.


_Modified by 95MK3GolfGL at 6:24 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (95MK3GolfGL)*

Hold on a minute, is it a light tan kinda loods like foam???? If so i would not jump into the head gasket right away, mk4s are known for it when it gets cold, not quite sure about the mk3, Are you loosing coolant or are you assuming its blown because of the frothiness? Just a sec, there is a post about this if its what i am thinking about


----------



## nab5126 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2526976
if its something like this i wouldnt worry about it


----------



## 95MK3GolfGL (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nab5126)*

i didnt notice any foam or stuff on or under tha cap, i noticed it at the end of my oil stick, oil level was normal but i had royale purple mixed with a whiteish brownish stuff. it has just recently gotten cold but i drive 30 min. to work so i think the short trip issue is out. but thanks for the post.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

i have never seen one of those headgaskets go for no reason, what i have seen many times is the the oil cooler go. the first thing u should do is test for combustion chamber gases in the cooling system they sell kits at pepboys. i doubt its the headgasket...


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_i have never seen one of those headgaskets go for no reason, what i have seen many times is the the oil cooler go. the first thing u should do is test for combustion chamber gases in the cooling system they sell kits at pepboys. i doubt its the headgasket...

agreed I too have never had a 2.0 eat a gasket like other cars do.I would deff rule out the other issues mainly the water to oil oil cooler


----------



## 95MK3GolfGL (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Head Gasket replacement MK3 Golf- HELP!! (95MK3GolfGL)*

well the car has lots of mods......... cold air intake, headers, full exhuast, chipped etc. so im guessing the car was put to the pavement a run hot. maybe even warped the head. but i will check into the above as well. thanks guys.


----------

